

Learn git branching - joallard
http://pcottle.github.com/learnGitBranching/?demo

======
nonamegiven
How to slow it down or stop it?

EDIT: Ah, what you see first is a non-interactive demo, then you get to play
at the command line bottom left.

Works better in Chrome than FF.

